

Profile of Jonathan Sumption - diodorus
http://www.theguardian.com/law/2015/aug/06/jonathan-sumption-brain-of-britain

======
alextgordon
Interesting, if only because it shows what journalists consider the qualities
of a "great mind".

If we are weighing British residents by the heft of their brain, personally I
would have picked Wiles.

~~~
westiseast
I would think journalists' standards of a great mind in this instance pretty
much match up with an average persons definition too. His career as a
barrister/adviser/judge is achievement enough, and then in between he writes
meticulously researched historical tomes and learns languages? The guy
basically is Mycroft Holmes only more productive :)

